# 12 volt digiboxes



## 97522 (Feb 1, 2006)

I would like to use a digibox via 12 volt battery.I know I could use an inverter,would it need to be a pure sign wave model.Alternatively is it possible to convert the box itself to 12v.there is very likely to be a transformer in the box anyway, could this be bypassed and some form of stable supply to cover battery variances be connected.
If I were to purchase a new so called 12volt model am I to assume that it would still need a stabilised supply or should one be built into the box.
Thanks in advance for those taking the trouble to reply.
John in West Bay, Dorset.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*12V digibox*

Hi

I know nothing about what you are talking about but I am having a 12v digi box supplied and fitted in two weeks.

I did not know there was anything else to it!

Now I am confused as always!

Rapide561


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

The 12V Pace digi boxes have a small 240v - 12v transformer supplied with them. You do not get a 12v lead tho. Mine works just fine from 12v with the lead I sourced from a local radio spares shop. As for converting a 240v box to run on 12v, I have no idea. Just bear in mind that if it was that easy, 100's of them would be on ebay!

Dave

656


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

As I understand it

Using a direct connection to the battery will create variences in voltage

12.8v fully charged and dropping
Well over 13v while the battery is being charged

Will the digibox put up with these variences?

You shouldn't need a pure sine wave so a very cheap inverter will suffice.

Other more clued up folk will be along shortly to confirm or otherwise :wink:


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi John, 
We run our sky box, flat screen TV and laptop off an invertor (not a pure sine wave) as most use a switched mode power supply and are tolerant of the wave form. 
It is very cost effective compared to a 12v digibox. 

Neil


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Read this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17321-days0-orderasc-15.html

and in particular, Dave Burleigh's post dated 2006-08-04, 11:03:26



> I have a 150W one hard wired and dedicated to cope with TV, satellite dish, satellite control box and digibox, as this combination is on for long periods and is well under an average of 150W.


You should really do some sums on the total power of the devices you wish to run off 240V, but it sounds like a 150W inverter will do the trick. Around £15 from either Mapilns or Ebay.

Gerald


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I have a 12v pace digibox and when I purchased a 12v lead (Link to page - http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page9.htm) the online shop said you need diode IN5408 in the + line as Pace recommend a voltage of no more that 12.6v, after digging around to see what this done - it seems to drop the voltage around 0.7v, so should you batteries be fully charged at 13.3v then this drops it down to a recommend level. 
Rather than break the lead open to solder this in I put my one in line with the main wire at the back of the socket I use for the box.
A word of warning though, its great when you batteries are full but once they start to drop down the box starts freezing, on our two weeks away there on aires at night with lights etc on I had to switch sockets with our TV that did not have the diode as it was not as voltage sensitive when the levels started to drop. 
Suppose its the risk you take, you either take the chance when your batts are full without the diode or put it in and put up with the freezing when the water pump etc come on.

Paul


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Sagem make a 12v digibox.

KenS


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*12 Vot Stuff*

Hi All,

Our AutoTrail Dakota comes with a Humax Digibox when you order the "SE" pack. It is a 12 volt unit & runs directly off the leisure batteries. There is a 240 Volt mains to 12 volt d.c. adaptor supplied but it is not required. (even when on hook-up since we can always turn on the battery charger)

Many electonric items will run happily on the cheaper "modified sine wave" invertors but beware..... we have an Elonex Media centre, which is a 17" wide screen PC, TV, DVD player / recorder AND PVR all in one box. It's a lovely piece of kit. Plan "A" was to run it off an invertor when off hook-up, but sadly the internal power supply blew up when run off a modified sine wave one, so we pushed the boat out & bought a pure sine wave one. Weight was more important to us than price so we went for a transformerless one (tranformers use lots of heavy copper wire), 1500 Watt from Waeco & weighing in at a mere 4.8Kg. Sadly the Elonex beastie draws a good 14 amps from the leisure batteries so we tend to use the laptop as a TV when off-hook. On the plus side, running the George Forman Grill, Vacuum cleaner, toaster etc for short periods is not a problem.

Bazza


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have used a Pace 12 volt Digi box for the last 2 years. It's connected direct to my battery or 12 volt output from the charger depending if on hook up or not. (okay not really 12volts depending on charger output and condition of battery) This can range from 11.8 volts - 13.8 volts

I have had no problems what so ever and it was used continually for a 6 months visit overseas.

Therefore my box can stand voltages higher the qouted. Loads can be found on e-bay for around 50 GBP

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I bought a Philips freeview box from currys £45 just looked on the back it said 12v then my mate simply wired it stright to battery works perfect along side my lcd tv (12v)also on back with my 12v dvd player from maplin £35-no fancy wiring just a inline fuse,no probs---------it is time i got out more,terry


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*bush freeview*

I am thinking of purchasing a bush freeview reciever which plugs into the scart socket on the back of the tv, its very small about the size of a pack of cigrete's (dont smoke cant spell), has anyone used one of these if so are they any good? thanks, Anne


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

I've tried both solutions (12/240v invertor powering a standard Sky box and also a 12v digibox straight off the MH's supply) and both worked OK. I've settled now for a Silver Crest 12v digibox (Lidl have them in stock this week for £39.99) with a Beko LCD TV, which can run on 240v AC or 12vDC. I run both (plus a tiny 12v Shinko DVD player from Halfords) from the 12v supply in my RV and they work perfectly.

The only thing about the 12v didgiboxes is that most do not come with a card slot, which means that Channel 4 and 5 are not available (still encrypted even though free). However, the Silver Crest box is superb, with many more features than a standard Sky box (multiple satellites, excellent on-screen menus, etc.), and for £39.99 it's pretty much the same price as an invertor.

The only thing to watch is whether your 12v supply is regulated or not. Most of the 12v TV's and digiboxes are pretty tolerant of minor voltage fluctuations from an unregulated supply, but some don't like it and can misbehave or even refuse to work. As far as I know, most American rigs have a regulated 12v system, my R-Vision Stratus certainly does. I'm not sure about European makes though.


----------

